# 9 week old fry pics!



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Here are a few pictures of my largest and favourite 9 week old betta fry (which my son has named bubbles because we don't know it's sex yet) If any of the experts out there can sex it please let me know!! I'm eager to know myself. I have an inkling that it's a male. The dark blue colour on it's body literally just came in last night, I fed it then sat down at my computer and looked up it and it was dark! Talk about fast!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Here are a few more pictures that I took today with my digital camera instead of my webcam.


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

How much do you feed your fish? It looks like they swalloed marbles!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I would guess it is a male too, but I don't know too much about betas. They are adorable pictures though!!!! How do you breed them safely?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

ha ha ha yeah they do have really round little bellies on them once they have a feed. I feed them about 5-6 blood worms. Really they eat all they can fit in from the clump I drop into their tank. Those two are the biggest of that spawn, their 5 other siblings aren't even close to that size...they are more the size of my 5 week old spawn. Kyoberr if look at the breeding resources sticky on the main page I've posted 2 of my methods on there.


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

They look a little plump! Maybe try feeding that much in a day, or spread it out 2-3 worms per feeding... Eeps... I have not a clue, but have heard horror stories of exploding fry when fed too much. That, and it is never good for anything to be obeice. maybe try playing with food quantities so they don't look so bloated? Like 4 worms a day, fed 2 at a time twice a day? then they are gettin the same needed nutrience, but not being little pigs. and if their overall condition starts deteriorating even the slightest, up it a worm per feeding until you find what works best. I just don't want your favorite fry to go pop!


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

That's a male.. Your fish should be easily sexable by that age. Some should be fighting by now (even females squabble).


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I had them all separated from 6 weeks of age and they weren't even fighting at all at that age. The only reason I separated them was because the new spawn I had (that were 3 weeks old at the time) had started fighting and taking chunks out of each others fins so I figured I may as well separate them all. I'm still having trouble sexing them. The one in the tank next to him doesn't have as long ventral fins as he does so I think it's a female. He also flares at it and blows bubbles. The very bottom picture of the second lot of photo's is of his tank mate. The one I'm not sure if it's male or female but think it's a female.

Can I sex them by the fact that they blow bubbles? Because every morning I awake to find a good percentage of my fry have blown little bubbles in their cups. I know females do this too so It can't be a reliable means to sex them, but I just can't tell.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Some more pictures of Bubbles and Buttercup. Just in the last few days Buttercup has darkened in colour and it's fins have lengthened...so I think it's a male after all! The bottom one is of Buttercup. Let me know what you think.


----------



## jaded12 (Feb 19, 2007)

They are stunning, look like males to me! What tail types are they?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have no clue what their tail types are. They seem to still be growing in. Although I did think by 3 months of age that their tails would have grown in fully by now....so maybe they have any they are a short finned variety..don't know what yet. Their Dad was a SR CT and no clue what their mother is, but I think she looks like either a VT or Delta. I will have to wait and see as they get older.

Will keep you posted


----------

